

Show HN: GitHub README.md Previewer - gima
https://gima.github.io/ghprew/

======
gima
Preview your Github project front page README.md without pushing to some
sandbox repo just to see what it looks like.

Works offline (doesn't use Github API). Needs wide viewport, because preview
equals Github's width.

